# Would You Work Out?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok for the last year I have worked out with Back pain but it actually makes me feel better. Now have a Stomach infection. It is sore.

From what I understand it could hurt me but if I don't it will hurt me.

My way of thinking if it does it does but I will feel much better if it don't hurt me.

Thinking of going ahead and working out unless my Body puts a stop to it.

Thoughts?

rockpile


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

What does your doctor say?


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Belfrybat said:


> What does your doctor say?


Ok I have a New Doctor, I mentioned working out to him. He didn't say either way.

All he really said was he had a lot of records to go through on me. Took me off some unneeded Medications. Making arrangements for some Test and later deciding on when to operate on my Back.

My Doctor before said working out was the best thing I could do.

rockpile


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Have you ever been seen by a good chiropractor? 

Something else you might look at is a series of exercises for the back called Foundation Training. There are several videos on youtube.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

MoonRiver said:


> Have you ever been seen by a good chiropractor?
> 
> Something else you might look at is a series of exercises for the back called Foundation Training. There are several videos on youtube.


No chiropractor will touch me.

rockpile


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like you have your mind made up,


----------



## JenniferGarfink (Dec 15, 2016)

It would be better if you go seek help from a good chiropractor.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

It all depends on the affliction/injury and what the work out is. I have had a sprained knee and my doctor actually recommended jogging as beneficial, provided it was not too hard like running up a steep grade. On the other hand, an injury coupled with a workout, can cause more problems - when I worked out (jogging) with pain on one side of my back I had some big problems! So then I backed off to walking until things got back to normal. I think the rule of thumb is to do all you can that is beneficial - if the workout makes you feel better, then it is most likely beneficial. After a certain age of 45 or 50, you lose muscle mass, and fast! I find that if I stop working out, my weight drops - and it is not fat, but muscle!

If you have an infection, you need antibiotics more than anything.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you are working out you should be adding Vitamin C to your diet. Most people don&#8217;t get enough. You could eat a lot of oranges, or just get a high grade supplement. This will take care of some of not most of your pain. Don&#8217;t forget the water.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Physical work is fun for me. I do not like to exercise. I probably need an exorcist. 

Someone will help you at your community fitness place. If you feel better, you may be on the right track. Get an exercise buddy.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well me and my wife heard the Doctor saying two different things.

I heard him say go for it.

She heard him say take it easy that I could really hurt myself.

Going to go ahead if it hurts quit. Doctor is too far away and too busy to get back in any time soon.

big rockpile


----------

